# 2500 hd plow setups



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

I would like some responses as to what setups are being ran on the new 11 2500hd... I personally am torn between the mvp 8.5 or boss 8.2... as i have a couple straight blades already and would like to add a v to the group Will buy current model here after winter so would like some pros & cons from anyone running these plows on there truck


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

The boss 8.2 is your best bet, after going from a 8 staight to a boss V 7.6, I move so much snow and can stack
so much easyer I will never go back. semper fi buddy.


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm moving my straight Hiniker 8' Blade. The harness was the same but the mount was new
dealer gave 225 in trade toward the new.


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Well 1 thing about boss is i dont like the relays..my other 2 trucks are running western with the iso module....Im also curios as to how well the trip edge works on the wes...Just asking for some real experince from others as I will buy one or the other...I can watch poduct videos all day long and the dealer can tell me one or the other but just want to know what we think here as a genuine debate.


----------



## 09Busa (Nov 27, 2010)

I have an 11 2500HD.....with a Boss 8'2" v............the very best...........stacks it high and Boss reliability


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Busa your truck in the pick is the exact same one as mine that iam going to mount up...even color


----------



## 09Busa (Nov 27, 2010)

brianbrich1;1239978 said:


> Busa your truck in the pick is the exact same one as mine that iam going to mount up...even color


nice......you'll be amazed at how well these 11's carry these plows


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Ive heard 3 turns of the t bars is all you need to bring it back up a little...what have you done if anything


----------



## 09Busa (Nov 27, 2010)

brianbrich1;1240061 said:


> Ive heard 3 turns of the t bars is all you need to bring it back up a little...what have you done if anything


not a thing.....I am having timbrens put on this week, as I made a trade for my old plow mount....after having another truck with a leveling kit, t bars turned up, it was always out of alignment, drove very rough without the plow, etc........I want to keep this as "factory" as possible........


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Putting timbrens on dosent void any warranties for the front???


----------



## 09Busa (Nov 27, 2010)

brianbrich1;1240197 said:


> Putting timbrens on dosent void any warranties for the front???


Gooid question....never thought of that.......I'll post this on a thread. do you have the W/T or LT package?


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Its the w/t with sno prep and heavy trailering package. I did order all power win and locks


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 3, 2010)

brianbrich1;1240197 said:


> Putting timbrens on dosent void any warranties for the front???


Why would you put Timbrens on an '11 ?


----------



## 09Busa (Nov 27, 2010)

Raconteur;1240519 said:


> Why would you put Timbrens on an '11 ?


we have the same truck....you don't think they're needed?....is this because of the four bounce stops from the factory?


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

I didnt say i was...that was a question I posed to the other post if you had read it. Just asking what everyone is running with the new 11... It will be my new plow truck for myself for the 11/12 year and iam trying to see what everyone is running on them and how they are handling...any support needed for the fronts ie timbrens, air, or just a couple cranks on the tbars.. maybe nothing....what plows we seem to be running on them...how they are handiling...I would like to put a V on mine as my other trucks are all running straights. Just a thread geared towards the 2500 and what we are running and happy with or think would make something better....


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

From what I heard they are not needed on the new one Busa. That is why I started this thread to see what everyone is experincing


----------



## 09Busa (Nov 27, 2010)

brianbrich1;1240388 said:


> Its the w/t with sno prep and heavy trailering package. I did order all power win and locks


I also have power windows, locks, heated power mirrors, however I wanted vinyl floors. Mine has snow plow prep pkg. I'm having a custom made receiver hitch made. I want two swinging two hooks attatched to my receiver.


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 3, 2010)

09Busa;1240535 said:


> we have the same truck....you don't think they're needed?....is this because of the four bounce stops from the factory?


I have the recommended ballast and thats all I need to do . Dont need to touch the T bars or add any other suspension aids . The XLS weighs in at #1000 and the front end sags 7/8" when lifted . 
Use the correct ballast and drive the truck . All of the pre "11 stuff is not needed !


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

I am excited to plow with this truck for next year as my personal one has been my 97 chevy and my 98 chevy... the 98 is a strong truck but iam personally ready to drive a newer vehicle for plowing in and let my other two guys drive the other ones now. Plus it was time to add one more to the group. especially if the ages start to catch up to those other two...


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

That is good to hear Raconteur..How much ballast do you need?


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

The xls does not put you over on axle weight? My local supplier CPW says the only plows (V) i can do is the boss 8.2 or 8.5 western....Anything else is to heavy...They come in around 850# and i have 5200 for the front rating


----------



## 09Busa (Nov 27, 2010)

Brian....there are pics on "Equipment and Vehicle Pictures"........I believe pg 150 of this thread.
It shows my truck with my Boss V (raised and on the ground).


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks..ill look...


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Looks like it carries it just fine...nothing has been added yet other than some ballast??


----------



## 09Busa (Nov 27, 2010)

Raconteur;1240553 said:


> I have the recommended ballast and thats all I need to do . Dont need to touch the T bars or add any other suspension aids . The XLS weighs in at #1000 and the front end sags 7/8" when lifted .
> Use the correct ballast and drive the truck . All of the pre "11 stuff is not needed !


How much ballast do you load?.......I had 1520 lbs loaded the other day and even though it gave me great traction (on top of studded Mastercraft's), it didn't even drop the rear end an inch.......in my 03, 900lbs made the rear squat.


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 3, 2010)

brianbrich1;1240564 said:


> That is good to hear Raconteur..How much ballast do you need?


Fisher says #600 . So its #600 without the backplow and #1100 when the backplow(#500) is attached .


----------



## 09Busa (Nov 27, 2010)

brianbrich1;1240599 said:


> Looks like it carries it just fine...nothing has been added yet other than some ballast??


not a thing


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 3, 2010)

There needs to be a change in mindset . It is so ingrained that GM trucks need timbrens, airbags, gusset plates torsion keys /adjustments etc etc etc . 
All that is NOT needed with the '11s and newer .


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

I would say just by looking at the pics of busa's truck it carries just fine with out anything extra...thats great... What makes the front seem to carry so much better now....Did they use stronger t bars?Change location of control arm mounts?I know the frame is diff


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

brianbrich1;1241034 said:


> I would say just by looking at the pics of busa's truck it carries just fine with out anything extra...thats great... What makes the front seem to carry so much better now....Did they use stronger t bars?Change location of control arm mounts?I know the frame is diff


Every part except for the stabilizer bar links is different. Torsion bars are larger, lower control arms larger, 2 jounces per side, new upper control arms, bigger cv shafts with 8 bolts holding them to the all new 9.25" axle, bigger hubs, and larger steering linkages and a new and bigger steering box.

The new axle is pretty interesting. Instead of the old split case, it now is a 1-piece assembly, that mimics in terms of looks a dana 60 or the dodge AAM 9.25" solid axle. It even has a drain and full cover with fill plug on the front of it. Only difference is its got 2 cv shafts instead of axle tubes.

As far as having the 5200lbs rating, per GM (legal, warranty stuff) they allow for 100lbs truckside permanent mounting and then a plow. Also, the max plow weights are based on one driver at 150lbs, plus an occupant. So, for an ext. cab short box, they say 875lbs per the chart in the link below:

note: ecsb is model # 753

http://eogld.ecomm.gm.com/NASApp/domestic/printbook?pdftype=option&vehicle=10423&rpoid=27701


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

What are the 5 different bodies that are referenced there? Combos such as EC with 8' body and such?


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

tuney443;1241111 said:


> What are the 5 different bodies that are referenced there? Combos such as EC with 8' body and such?


The cab codes on the order guide start with either CC(2x4) or CK(4x4). Next two digits are the truck, "20" for 2500hd, or "30" for 3500hd. And then, the cab and beds. The first number is box size. 9 is long box, 7 is standard box. Last two are cab config.

903 - Reg. cab long box.

753 - Ext. cab standard box.

953 - Ext. cab long box.

743 - Crew cab standard box.

943 - Crew cab long box.

So a 2500hd ext. cab long box 4x4 would be CK20953. A 2wd 3500hd crew cab long box would be CC30943.


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

my 2011 does not even know the 8' hiniker is on, Im gonna say i only see maybe a 1" drop with the plow up, my poor 1500 dropped 2.5" with the same plow


----------

